# How long to gain a residency permit in Portugal?



## legrand96 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I will be working in Lisbon, Portugal for 1 year and my employer is helping me apply for a residency permit. Does anyone know how long this will typically take? It has already been a few months since the process started in June 2015. I know a lot of people may be taking holiday at this time of year, I am wondering if it will take longer because of this? Any feedback is much appreciated.

I was given the list of documents below that are required to gain residency status.

1. Specific application form
2. Work contract
3. Valid passport, with +3 months after the expected return date
4. 2 updated photos and with quality to identify the person 
5. Return ticket
6. Travel insurance for medical expenses
7. Authorization form for SEF (Portuguese Foreigners and Borders Service)
8. Criminal record from home country
9. Proof of accommodation proof 
10. Proof of means of subsistence

Thank you!lane:


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

SEF say up to 3 months.


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

Out of curiosity, what kind of jobs are there in Portugal for US ExPats?


----------



## legrand96 (Apr 27, 2015)

It's in tech/software


----------

